# Glidden or Behr?



## DIY'er01

Both Behr and Glidden are Home Depot's main lines. I've used both and you really can't go wrong with either one for a simple interior flat application.


----------



## chrisn

If you absolutly MUST use either one of these( I do not recommend it) go with the top of the line Glidden, even if it is cheaper it is far superior to Behr


----------



## Scuba_Dave

You can definitely go wrong with Behr
I did a side by side test w/Behr VS cheap Glidden from Walmart
Glidden won hands down (not that I reg buy it)


----------



## hennyh

Use the gift card for something else and use good paint. (ie BM)


----------



## chrisn

hennyh said:


> Use the gift card for something else and use good paint. (ie BM)


 
Now there is the best idea:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## cellophane

hennyh said:


> Use the gift card for something else and use good paint. (ie BM)


They sell nice (Purdy / Wooster) brushes and rollers at HD. Buy those with your card and like hennyh said - go buy BM paint.


----------



## chrisn

"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls"


----------



## oh'mike

I suggest that you look for a paint store that is busy with pro painters----

Benjamin Moore--Sherwin Williams or a local manufacturer.

Behr is a very difficult paint to work with---to thick to flow off of the brush or roller.

Glidden is better--but not my choice.---Mike---


----------



## racebum

agree with others, glidden is better but i still prefer valspar at lowes for box store paints


----------



## hennyh

racebum said:


> agree with others, glidden is better but i still prefer valspar at lowes for box store paints


Why even shop box store paint??? Here in OR we have Miller, Kelly Moore, Rodda, BM, SW and Parker. With quality products like this why is there a need to shop at box stores. Please explain?


----------



## racebum

$$$$$$$$$$ is why, when you start painting entire houses $17 a gallon for valspar versus $30-60 for the better store paints starts taking a hit. i also can't tell any real difference between classic 99 and valspar. from my point of view it's all about pigment and i haven't had any issues with it. the only paint i've used so far i seriously dislike is behr. i was however given a brownish tint in behr that turned out looking pretty decent. maybe their browns are alright, the blues, greens and greys just suck though


----------



## hennyh

racebum said:


> $$$$$$$$$$ is why, when you start painting entire houses $17 a gallon for valspar versus $30-60 for the better store paints starts taking a hit.


If cheap paint works for you then go for it. I've found that the most expensive paint is the best overall value when it comes to labor, TOTAL material costs, longevity, ease of use and overall job satisfaction.

On the contrary, the cheapest paint usually results in the highest overall job cost.


----------



## liquidvw

I've used Glidden many times and I'm really happy with the results. Also the Valspar paint from lowes is nice too. If I remember correctly I think both of these paints were rated higher in Consumer Reports then the expensive ones. 

You'll be fine with whatever you choose assuming it's a name brand. IMO, I think the brush and roller choice are more important the brand of paint. I can take a $40 can of paint and use a $2 brush and $0.50 roller and it will look like crap. But If I take a $20 can of paint and use a $15 brush and a $4 roller, it will look perfect.


----------



## chrisn

liquidvw said:


> I've used Glidden many times and I'm really happy with the results. Also the Valspar paint from lowes is nice too. If I remember correctly I think both of these paints were rated higher in Consumer Reports then the expensive ones.
> 
> You'll be fine with whatever you choose assuming it's a name brand. IMO, I think the brush and roller choice are more important the brand of paint. I can take a $40 can of paint and use a $2 brush and $0.50 roller and it will look like crap. But If I take a $20 can of paint and use a $15 brush and a $4 roller, it will look perfect.


 
Don't believe everything you read, especially from CM:no:


----------



## racebum

chrisn said:


> Don't believe everything you read, especially from CM:no:


true this

i haven't read the CM article but they have to be factoring in price to say that. the high end paints are better, i could see their point that $60BM paint isn't worth 3x more than $20 valspar from lowes; to say they are equal, not sure about that one. 

prep work is always where it's at in paint. i don't care if it's cars or homes, it's all about how good of surface you put down on.


----------



## zodybear

Thank you guys for all your advice. Unfortunately I have to stick with Home Depot. Cash is low and the only way we can paint at all is with this gift card. Looks like Glidden won over Behr. And we'll definitely take your advice on good brushes & rollers and solid prep work. My husband has always done a high quality paint job. He's pretty particular about his work. So here's hoping it turns out well


----------



## FrankL

I think Glidden is a better bet.

Frank Lardino


----------



## buffdadjj

For inexspensive paint I have used Glidden and liked it OK. Allot better than Behr.


----------



## Learn2Build

I'm no pro painter, but we used Behr paint (due to ignorance) in our hallway with Purdy White Dove rollers. The color was fine, but it was terrible when it came with to even coverage and streaks. We ended up covering it with primer and starting over again with Killz paint from Walmart. We've used it before and it was decent, at least it has even coverage. 

With my own personal experience with cheap paints that I've used: Killz, Dutchboy, Pittsburgh Paints, Behr, & Glidden, stay away. I agree with hennyh, you end up spending more on cheap paints than you would on nice paint. I was recently introduced to Sherwin Williams paint and was impressed to say the least. I'm sure Benjamin Moore is no exception. Go with your gut, BM, and just buy the supplies from the Big Orange Box like hennyh suggested if you haven't already started.


----------



## racebum

streaks are caused by excessive roller pressure, not feathering heavy applications and uneven paint application. i haven't found a paint yet that streaks if applied well, this is even including behr


----------



## Learn2Build

racebum said:


> streaks are caused by excessive roller pressure, not feathering heavy applications and uneven paint application. i haven't found a paint yet that streaks if applied well, this is even including behr


I would like to agree with you, but in my experience painting bathrooms, kitchens, hallways, livingrooms mine included with 12 1/2 ft walls, and 1 great room with drywalled vaulted ceilings I can say I haven't had any prior issues with streaking. That's with all the other paints I have used all the way from flat to semi-gloss. That includes spraying on rolling. 
Now I did have that problem when my wife's friend felt that she needed to help us paint from the pantry through the downstairs hallway which I had to fix. When I used Behr for the first time in our upstairs hallway it turned out streaky. I tried to fix it with a nice and even 2nd coat, but without any luck. It left me scratching my head... so idk.


----------



## btme

I have used Behr for the last 7 years (before that I used Sears), and did not experience any of the problems reported: streaking/does not cover well...

I think the problems are mostly caused by:
1- Inadequate before painting prep
2- Many expect to skimp on the amount of paint to use, and try to stretch it as far as they can, IE: putting too much pressure to make it cover a larger area.
3-use cheap brush/ roller
4-painters (the "pros") don't want to spend enough to do the job right... so they go with the paint that covers more area with one coat... or blame it on the brand!

I don't skimp but I get a decent looking paint job.
I never got more than 200 sq feet coverage per Gallon because I liberally apply the paint: NOT SQUEEZE IT! and I always use a Primer (Behr).
( the Container Sticker says :250-400sq feet Coverage... but I don't care if I only get less than 200 SQ-F!)


----------



## paintpimp

I'd like to point out a couple errors in your judgement. Your points are fine as long as you are unaware of what you are judging. No offense. Behr will work just fine if you are looking for a paint that can cover fairly well with most light to mid grade colors. I have done side by side demonstrations with Behr primer and behr paint beside a quality paint from a Paint Store. The overall surface smoothness, application ease, touchup, washability, burnish resistance would amaze you. Your point number 4 is not very good. The pros got to stand by their results, look back at my side by side analysis. Most of the painters customers may already be unaware but they still need to have a quality job. And why wouldnt you want to pay a little more for better paint that goes further, instead of having to spend 28 bucks for top end behr, a painter can buy a higher quality for much less, get better coverage and have better overall results. Sorry, just started on my soapbox too much. One last thing to leave with you, when the big box places need to be painted, whose paint do they use, ask them, you'll be surprised they dont use their own paint, it comes from a paint store.


----------



## Matthewt1970

LOL, you can't apply Behr liberally, it will just sag off the wall.



btme said:


> 4-painters (the "pros") don't want to spend enough to do the job right... so *they go with the paint that covers more area* with one coat... or blame it on the brand!


That's called going with the best.


----------



## btme

Matthewt1970 said:


> LOL, you can't apply Behr liberally, it will just sag off the wall.
> *
> I apply the paint as needed... not squeeze it like the "pros".*
> 
> 
> 
> That's called going with the best.


Some people will sell their soul for any little discount they get from paint stores, who in return expect them to knock down the competition!
To their chagrin that strategy is not working very well!*
All over in the US, Home Depot Painting dept. have more homeowners customers shopping/buying their paint than all the Paint Stores combined with Lowes Valspar customers included!
The "pros" will probably say : they don't know any better!
*


----------



## Scuba_Dave

You can't pay me to use Behr paint :no:


----------



## Windows

btme said:


> Some people will sell their soul for any little discount they get from paint stores, who in return expect them to knock down the competition!
> To their chagrin that strategy is not working very well!*
> All over in the US, Home Depot Painting dept. have more customers shopping/buying the paint than all the Paint Stores combined with Lowes Valspar customers included!
> The "pros" will probably say : they don't know any better!
> *


You have no idea what you are talking about. Go spam some other message board. Sheesh.


----------



## chrisn

> *All over in the US, Home Depot Painting dept. have more customers shopping/buying the paint than all the Paint Stores combined with Lowes Valspar customers included!:huh:*
> *The "pros" will probably say : they don't know any better!*


 
Get real and go away.:whistling2:
If you are going to throw out statements like that, let's see the facts.:yes:


----------



## POWERWASHING

*The paint product you choose does make a difference.*

The paint product you choose does make a difference. If you buy cheap expect poor results. I have been in the painting industry 25 years so perhaps I qualify as an expert. I don't like to bash other people or products, with that said, we as a company never use Behr or Glidden, even at the customer's request . it just would make our jobs harder and always guarantee no return business, That for us is a lose lose situation.


----------



## paintpimp

btme said:


> Some people will sell their soul for any little discount they get from paint stores, who in return expect them to knock down the competition!
> To their chagrin that strategy is not working very well!
> *All over in the US, Home Depot Painting dept. have more homeowners customers shopping/buying their paint than all the Paint Stores combined with Lowes Valspar customers included!*
> *The "pros" will probably say : they don't know any better!*


More chevrolets' are sold than lexus'. Does this mean that chevy is better, PLEASE....

The other places are warehouses that distribute products made by the paint stores. Again, go ahead and ask who's paint is on the outside of each of their buidlings. It ain't behr.


----------



## POWERWASHING

*You have a point!*

Paintpimp you are correct, the big box stores that sell these products know that their products are not good of for them to use on their bldgs and probably in their own homes.... Hmm, I wonder does the owner of McDonald's takes his family to eat at McDonald's, i don't know.


----------



## Gatorb8

paintpimp said:


> More chevrolets' are sold than lexus'. Does this mean that chevy is better, PLEASE....
> 
> The other places are warehouses that distribute products made by the paint stores. Again, go ahead and ask who's paint is on the outside of each of their buidlings. It ain't behr.


Actually, most Home Depot's are painted and re-painted using Glidden Speed-Cote Exterior which is sold within the store. I know this because I have been on many Home Depot new construction and re-paint job-sites. Not saying it is the best but it is used quite frequently.


----------



## ARC Painting

If you are stuck at Home Depot, Glidden "Smart" paint (or whatever the top line is called for you, I'm in Toronto, ON) is actually a pretty nice paint. I use Benj Moore and SW on a regular basis as my main suppliers, but you have to admit HD does offer a good value with that stuff.

Alot of Behr hating here. But ill just say the Behr top-line Maximum Exterior is pretty solid in my experience. Then again, it is sort of their flagship, so it better be decent.


----------



## chrisn

trungnguyen said:


> ***********************
> ****************************************
> *****************************************
> *****************


I couldn't agree more:laughing:


----------



## Nailbags

neither brands! That is like asking if you should buy a Ugo or a Zil. both are cheap junk paint for rental or flipper home.


----------



## 95025

Nailbags said:


> neither brands! That is like asking if you should buy a Ugo or a Zil. both are cheap junk paint for rental or flipper home.


That's not true. Both are medium-grade paints. Nothing more, and nothing less. There are a lot of brands of middle-of-the-road paints on the market. Everything from Valspar to Dutch Boy. They're not the best paints on the market, but they work just fine.


----------



## Nailbags

DrHicks said:


> That's not true. Both are medium-grade paints. Nothing more, and nothing less. There are a lot of brands of middle-of-the-road paints on the market. Everything from Valspar to Dutch Boy. They're not the best paints on the market, but they work just fine.


and how many homes have you painted in one year? I know paint and behr and gliden are at the bottom of the food chain kinda like saying garden burgers are just as good as Grade A Black Angus burgers.


----------



## 95025

Nailbags said:


> and how many homes have you painted in one year? I know paint and behr and gliden are at the bottom of the food chain kinda like saying garden burgers are just as good as Grade A Black Angus burgers.


I have been renovating houses for almost 25 years. What I know to be true is exactly what I said. There are a whole host of middle-of-the-road paints on the market. They're not spectacular, and they're not horrible.

Are some of the premium brand paints better than the middle-of-the-road paints? For the exorbitant prices they charge, they danged well better be!


----------



## Gatorb8

nailbags said:


> and how many homes have you painted in one year? I know paint and behr and gliden are at the bottom of the food chain kinda like saying garden burgers are just as good as grade a black angus burgers.


lmao!!


----------



## Will22

The Glidden Premium line sold in Home Depot performs very well for interior or exterior use. I realize that painters look for different performance characteristics than homeowners do, but that is not any reason to bash them. Paints come in good lines, and not-so-good lines; just like there are good and bad professional painters.


----------



## Nailbags

Will22 said:


> The Glidden Premium line sold in Home Depot performs very well for interior or exterior use. I realize that painters look for different performance characteristics than homeowners do, but that is not any reason to bash them. Paints come in good lines, and not-so-good lines; just like there are good and bad professional painters.


Glidden paint I have seen were it has had over 60 days to cure and when it rains the color fades till it dries again. High quality HD paint there!


----------



## chrisBC

btme said:


> I have used Behr for the last 7 years (before that I used Sears), and did not experience any of the problems reported: streaking/does not cover well...
> 
> I think the problems are mostly caused by:
> 1- Inadequate before painting prep
> 2- Many expect to skimp on the amount of paint to use, and try to stretch it as far as they can, IE: putting too much pressure to make it cover a larger area.
> 3-use cheap brush/ roller
> 4-painters (the "pros") don't want to spend enough to do the job right... so they go with the paint that covers more area with one coat... or blame it on the brand!
> 
> I don't skimp but I get a decent looking paint job.
> I never got more than 200 sq feet coverage per Gallon because I liberally apply the paint: NOT SQUEEZE IT! and I always use a Primer (Behr).
> ( the Container Sticker says :250-400sq feet Coverage... but I don't care if I only get less than 200 SQ-F!)


Wow, that's quite the statement.

Someone who is in business for themselves, will "spend enough to do the job right" if they want to remain in business. They will give a price based on the amount of material needed, and they will know how much paint they need. 

To me, there is a lot more to it than how far the paint goes- When I was doing freelance renovation work, I always went with BM. Their higher end paints, as well as their "commercial" line, midgrade, my price about 25 bucks a gallon. This paint was great to work with, always gave great results to reward all the prep work. Never had any customer complaints of any nature, etc.

One job I was doing, remodeling an interior- (for a friend of the family) he supplied materials-I told him I can get him a good deal on BM, however I guess he was looking for a deal as he showed up with good old Behr.

I usually really enjoy painting, however I found that stuff just awful after working with better brands. Annoying to work with, does not cover nearly as well as a better paint, and I was not happy with the end result after a primer and 2 topcoats. It wasn't bad, however it could have been a lot better for less than 30 dollars.

It's a shame so many people run to the big orange store and buy that junk, when there is much better paint at the specialty stores.


----------



## chrisBC

*All over in the US, Home Depot Painting dept. have more homeowners customers shopping/buying their paint than all the Paint Stores combined with Lowes Valspar customers included!*
*The "pros" will probably say : they don't know any better!*
[/quote]

They don't


----------



## geordievb

I primed new drywall for an entire house, *sanded the walls after priming,* and painted with one coat of Behr. From dark to light colors, there were no streaks or patchiness. When cutting in, simply make sure to feather out the streaks and take your time. You really only run into coverage problems with really cheap paints. As for longevity, the paint is still on the walls 4 yrs later... A nice viscosity will tell you whether it's a winner


----------



## chrisn

geordievb said:


> I primed new drywall for an entire house, *sanded the walls after priming,* and painted with one coat of Behr. From dark to light colors, there were no streaks or patchiness. When cutting in, simply make sure to feather out the streaks and take your time. You really only run into coverage problems with really cheap paints. As for longevity, the paint is still on the walls 4 yrs later... A nice viscosity will tell you whether it's a winner


 
NO COMMENT:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## user1007

geordievb said:


> I primed new drywall for an entire house, *sanded the walls after priming,* and painted with one coat of Behr. From dark to light colors,  there were no streaks or patchiness. When cutting in, simply make sure to feather out the streaks and take your time.


Seems to me these are conflicting statements? I am confused. You had no streaks yet you had to feather them out? And were the streaks---or no streaks you feathered out---in the primer part of the product or the paint part of the product?:wink:


----------



## geordievb

Yeah, when putting the first coat on newly primed drywall you're bound to get a few streaks while cutting in, no matter how much you spend on paint. By going over the cut in with the flat side of your brush it's possible to erase those streaks by evening out the paint. Pretty amateur stuff so far.
Now, there probably were streaks with the primer, but it's being painted over, so that's irrelevant. Also, bare in mind the primer wasn't tinted, just left white. 
As for chrisn, half of my previous post was a joke... I don't know if he doesn't believe that it only took one coat to cover or if he's just biased based on his past experiences. But, seems to me he needs to spend a little more time painting and not hanging paper, lool. 
Paint I do have a problem with is Rona Collections, lool .
But like I said before, it mainly comes down to viscosity, as that is the main determinant factor to coverage. 
Note, in no way am I advocating for Behr, I actually buy through Glidden. 
Point is it covered with one coat. Will it do that everytime, I don't know. Maybe chrisn got a bad batch that needed two coats, who knows.


----------



## SpaceCoast

Hi guys. This is an old topic so I hope you don't mind that I bumped it. We are planning to paint our home's exterior. I see that many here advocate SW or BM over the big box store paint. I am not surprised that something more expensive is of a better quality but what I am confused about is the professional painters comments that it will cost them more in paint to use the cheaper stuff than to use the more expensive BM/SW paint. From my limited painting, it seems that the box store paints need two coats. Do the SW/BM paints need only one coat?


----------



## chrisn

SpaceCoast said:


> Hi guys. This is an old topic so I hope you don't mind that I bumped it. We are planning to paint our home's exterior. I see that many here advocate SW or BM over the big box store paint. I am not surprised that something more expensive is of a better quality but what I am confused about is the professional painters comments that it will cost them more in paint to use the cheaper stuff than to use the more expensive BM/SW paint. From my limited painting, it seems that the box store paints need two coats. Do the SW/BM paints need only one coat?


 
no, two coats are needed


----------



## SpaceCoast

If you are using the same amount of paint, how or why is it cheaper to use SW/BM over cheaper box store paint? Ty.


----------



## SpaceCoast

Also what is best to use to repair corner wood fascia rot on a Florida home? Wood filler? Bondo? Ty.


----------



## cdaniels

SpaceCoast said:


> Also what is best to use to repair corner wood fascia rot on a Florida home? Wood filler? Bondo? Ty.


Best to replace the rotten boards.


----------



## user1007

cdaniels said:


> Best to replace the rotten boards.


This topic seems to be coming up a lot as people look to finishing their exteriors. You can fill and sand different materials to repair facia. I used to use a lot of nice tinted expoxy to restore wood on sailboats. It ended up stronger than the original wood. I used it because I could not easily replicate the shapes and curves in places. 

But if the cost of the material and labor to apply and sand it exceeds what new wood would cost? For facia boards. Why fuss with it. Replace it, prime it, paint it.


----------



## 95025

sdsester said:


> This topic seems to be coming up a lot as people look to finishing their exteriors. You can fill and sand different materials to repair facia. I used to use a lot of nice tinted expoxy to restore wood on sailboats. It ended up stronger than the original wood. I used it because I could not easily replicate the shapes and curves in places.
> 
> But if the cost of the material and labor to apply and sand it exceeds what new wood would cost? For facia boards. Why fuss with it. Replace it, prime it, paint it.


Right. Most facia is 1x6, or sometimes 1x8 pine. And if it's rotted where you can see it, it's almost certainly damaged underneath.

Replacement is generally fairly easy, and inexpensive.


----------



## KD PAINTING

I have used both, and I think that Behr is better.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gymschu

Quality paints cover more square footage BETTER........if that makes sense. A gallon of SW or BM will actually cover 300 to 400 sq. feet like the can says. On the other hand, cheaper paint covers about half as much and the coverage is poor. Many of the cheaper paints will require a 3rd or 4th coat for proper coverage.


----------



## kwikfishron

Gymschu said:


> Quality paints cover more square footage BETTER........if that makes sense. A gallon of SW or BM will actually cover 300 to 400 sq. feet like the can says. On the other hand, cheaper paint covers about half as much and the coverage is poor. Many of the cheaper paints will require a 3rd or 4th coat for proper coverage.


So is this strictly because of the solids to solvent ratio or is there a quality of pigment issue too?


----------



## Gymschu

kwikfishron said:


> So is this strictly because of the solids to solvent ratio or is there a quality of pigment issue too?


I think it is both. The cheaper paint use talc and other "fillers" which is why you hear someone say, "Man, that B*** paint is thick and heavy", which leads you to think the paint is better, but, in reality it's not so much the thickness and the heaviness of the paint that makes it work well. 

Anyway, Kwikfishron, we really need Ric Knows Paint to explain the chemistry better...........:yes:


----------



## kwikfishron

Gymschu said:


> Anyway, Kwikfishron, we really need Ric Knows Paint to explain the chemistry better...........:yes:


I would be interested to know more about this. If Ric has covered this before a link would suffice. :thumbsup: My search came up with nothing.


----------



## ccarlisle

There can be up to 40 ingredients in a good paint formulation - but adding more ingredients doesn't make for a better paint, usually. The average number of ingredients is around 15 or so...

A 'good' paint formulation has more to do with the balance - i.e. the ratio of one element to the others - of the various ingredients than solids or just ingredient quality...especially solids. A paint chemist can load a formulation with solids - but that won't improve the quality of it. But achieving a better balance - ie. what works best given a set of requirements, is what all the research does. Research costs $$ and that is why some of the better paints cost more.

Almost the same can be said of the quality of ingredents. Put it this way: there are no 'bad' ingredients, just lesser qualities of all good ingredients. The choice of which ingredient is ultimately selected comes down to function, cost and suitability with the other ingredients used.


----------



## jeffnc

[old thread]


----------



## pman6

Gymschu said:


> Quality paints cover more square footage BETTER........if that makes sense. A gallon of SW or BM will actually cover 300 to 400 sq. feet like the can says. On the other hand, cheaper paint covers about half as much and the coverage is poor. Many of the cheaper paints will require a 3rd or 4th coat for proper coverage.



I used Dunn Edwards paint, and while the paint seemed more watery, it covered well.

Speaking of coverage, Zinsser bullseye 123 primer doesn't cover well. I mean I used 40% of the gallon to cover 96 sq ft once over. I only get the minimum advertised coverage of 250 sqft per gallon.

Has anyone ever gotten near 400 sqft out of a gallon?


----------



## user1007

Used Zinsser primers all the time. They are not meant to "cover" like paint or auto body or metal primers do. Some show through is to be expected. As far as coverage they performed as promised for me so am not sure why you had problems unless you applied to a very porous surface or perhaps you tried to get coverage like you would expect from a paint product? 

If you kept applying the 123 until it covered completely you were wasting product and in the future know you do not need to do that. Just make sure there is at least an even primer/sealer "haze" over everything with no places missed completely. Then let the paint do its thing. Think of the pigment in the primer as but an indicator of where you have applied the sealers and undercoat resins you would not easily see otherwise.


----------



## pman6

nah, I didn't keep applying. Just one coat, but on fresh joint compound skim coat.
I didn't lay it on thick.

The wallpaper glue residue was bleeding through the skim coat, and the bullseye covered it well. It just didn't go very far based on the amount I used.

Good thing it was on sale for $8/gallon after rebate.


----------



## user1007

Next time, Gardz would be a better choice over wallpaper paste residue.


----------



## chrisn

pman6 said:


> nah, I didn't keep applying. Just one coat, but on fresh joint compound skim coat.
> I didn't lay it on thick.
> 
> The wallpaper glue residue was bleeding through the skim coat, and the bullseye covered it well. It just didn't go very far based on the amount I used.
> 
> Good thing it was on sale for $8/gallon after rebate.


 
123 is not made or labeled for covering paste, as sd said Gardz is or Cover Stain


----------



## jeffnc

sdsester said:


> Used Zinsser primers all the time. They are not meant to "cover" like paint or auto body or metal primers do. Some show through is to be expected.


Yes. Not going to get much "coverage" with Gardz, for example. It seals.


----------



## pman6

chrisn said:


> 123 is not made or labeled for covering paste, as sd said Gardz is or Cover Stain


yeah well, that's all I had on me. And my big box stores don't sell gardz.
And technically I wasn't covering directly over paste. 

Hopefully it will hold up. I did everything against the rules, with j/c over residue, then primer and topcoat.
I will check it after a year and see if the yellow bleeds through the top coat.


----------



## jeffnc

pman6 said:


> And my big box stores don't sell gardz.


Weird, isn't it?


----------



## 95025

pman6 said:


> yeah well, that's all I had on me.* And my big box stores don't sell gardz.*
> And technically I wasn't covering directly over paste.
> 
> Hopefully it will hold up. I did everything against the rules, with j/c over residue, then primer and topcoat.
> I will check it after a year and see if the yellow bleeds through the top coat.


Home Depot & Menards both carry it. Which box store are you talking about?


----------



## jeffnc

The Lowes website doesn't have it. The Home Depot website shows only 5 gal buckets. Makes no sense to me. I finally found a Benjamin Moore store that carries the gallons.


----------



## user1007

I say again, the world has changed. If you must, many people ship paint (usually not custom mixed color) for free these days. Or some paint dealers allow you to order online and have product shipped to the local store if you do not want to involve them in the transaction. If box stores have already forced everybody else out of business where you are? Go around them and order online if they will not help get the products you want.


----------



## PoshPaint

*Nail on the head!*



btme said:


> Some people will sell their soul for any little discount they get from paint stores, who in return expect them to knock down the competition!
> To their chagrin that strategy is not working very well!
> *All over in the US, Home Depot Painting dept. have more homeowners customers shopping/buying their paint than all the Paint Stores combined with Lowes Valspar customers included!*
> *The "pros" will probably say : they don't know any better!*


btme is right...Home Depot Painting Dept does have more homeowners and CONTRACTORS using Behr paint!! From personal experience I DO SEE PRO Painter more often than not using an OFF BRAND paint or cheaper paint to save money. :wink:For every one can of Glidden sold Behr sells 8.....there you have it.:thumbup:


----------



## 95025

So the never-ending argument lives on. Unfortunately, pretty much everyone has not only left this thread, but left this forum altogether.

There is no one "right" and no one "wrong" paint. There are just too many variables.


----------



## chrisn

PoshPaint said:


> btme is right...Home Depot Painting Dept does have more homeowners and CONTRACTORS using Behr paint!! From personal experience I DO SEE PRO Painter more often than not using an OFF BRAND paint or cheaper paint to save money. :wink:For every one can of Glidden sold Behr sells 8.....there you have it.:thumbup:


I will and my 2 cents, just for the hell of it:laughing:

A real pro painter(as you put it) does not worry about using cheap paint. They are not paying for it the customer is and any pro painter I know uses only top of the line paints from a real paint store and would not be caught dead in blowes and or homely depot:no:

so there you have it from someone who actually knows what they are talking about


----------



## 95025

chrisn said:


> I will and my 2 cents, just for the hell of it:laughing:
> 
> A real pro painter(as you put it) does not worry about using cheap paint. They are not paying for it the customer is and any pro painter I know uses only top of the line paints from a real paint store and would not be caught dead in blowes and or homely depot:no:
> 
> so there you have it from someone who actually knows what they are talking about


This is a perfect example of why this forum has become a Ghost Town.


----------



## kwikfishron

DrHicks said:


> This is a perfect example of why this forum has become a Ghost Town.


Ghost Town...Would you like to elaborate?


----------



## 95025

kwikfishron said:


> Ghost Town...Would you like to elaborate?


Yes. A fraction of the people participating.

You've had a few small people who think they know everything, and they make a point of trolling every thread and insulting everyone. It's not enough to just give an honest answer - they have to be derogatory smart-a$$es. People get sick of it and leave.


----------



## chrisn

DrHicks said:


> This is a perfect example of why this forum has become a Ghost Town.


apparently you are still here


----------



## 95025

chrisn said:


> apparently you are still here


As is the problem - apparently.


----------



## vaggar99

I have done a number of interior painting projects around the house and used Glidden most often. The couple times I used Behr, I regretted it. Glidden paint is far superior to Behr. Here are a few reasons why:

1. Color consistency. Glidden paints mix much better than Behr and therefore the color is consitent thru the entire can.

2. Glidden paints cover more smoothly and tends to hide imperfections much better.

3. Glidden usually only requires one coat. Try covering a dark interior wall with both brands and you'll see what a i mean.

4. Glidden usually costs less.

5. Glidden is easier to clean (if you use latex based). 

6. Glidden doesn't smell bad.

7. Glidden has paint chips that help you coordinate colors.

I am not affiliated with any brand of paint or store.


----------



## kwikfishron

vaggar99 said:


> Glidden doesn't smell bad.


I miss the smell of paint.


----------



## jeffnc

vaggar99 said:


> I have done a number of interior painting projects around the house and used Glidden most often. The couple times I used Behr, I regretted it. Glidden paint is far superior to Behr. Here are a few reasons why:
> 
> 1. Color consistency. Glidden paints mix much better than Behr and therefore the color is consitent thru the entire can.
> 
> 2. Glidden paints cover more smoothly and tends to hide imperfections much better.
> 
> 3. Glidden usually only requires one coat. Try covering a dark interior wall with both brands and you'll see what a i mean.
> 
> 4. Glidden usually costs less.
> 
> 5. Glidden is easier to clean (if you use latex based).
> 
> 6. Glidden doesn't smell bad.
> 
> 7. Glidden has paint chips that help you coordinate colors.
> 
> I am not affiliated with any brand of paint or store.


Sorry, but most of this is just wrong. First of all, you're comparing companies, not actual paints. Start comparing actual paint lines and then we at least have a place to start from.

Glidden doesn't "usually" cost less. That's like saying Ford "usually" costs less than Chevy. That just makes no sense. One paint company does not make paint that's easier to clean than another company - again makes no sense.

I would hope it goes without saying, but apparently not. Behr makes paint chips as well. Not that this has anything to do with one paint being superior to another.
http://www.behr.com/consumer/colors/paint#

The items on your list range from dubious speculation to just plain nonsense.


----------



## vaggar99

jeffnc said:


> Sorry, but most of this is just wrong. First of all, you're comparing companies, not actual paints. Start comparing actual paint lines and then we at least have a place to start from.
> 
> Glidden doesn't "usually" cost less. That's like saying Ford "usually" costs less than Chevy. That just makes no sense. One paint company does not make paint that's easier to clean than another company - again makes no sense.
> 
> I would hope it goes without saying, but apparently not. Behr makes paint chips as well. Not that this has anything to do with one paint being superior to another.
> 
> The items on your list range from dubious speculation to just plain nonsense.


whatever dude. makes sense to me.


----------



## Gymschu

If you are getting TRUE one coat coverage with any major paint brand/paint co./paint line please inbox me your phone # as I have about 5,000 customers who would like you to do their painting.


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## 95025

Gymschu said:


> If you are getting TRUE one coat coverage with any major paint brand/paint co./paint line please inbox me your phone # as I have about 5,000 customers who would like you to do their painting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


I've gotten close - but only on those rare times when I've tinted the primer the same color.


----------



## Matthewt1970

kwikfishron said:


> I miss the smell of paint.


I am weird like that. I actually like the smell of paint, especially Benjamin Moore.


----------



## Matthewt1970

DrHicks said:


> I've gotten close - but only on those rare times when I've tinted the primer the same color.


A lot of factors come into play. We get customers all the time that only want to pay for one coat but want the color a little different that what's there. I can't tell you how many times I think things need another coat but the customers are just fine with it, but then again I tend to be a little more picky that the average person as would most painters. That really only applies to exteriors. If you have to look at the walls for hours on end like most interiors people will tend to be more picky. 

Paint quality comes into play as well as I have seen some white paint not cover over white and seen some pretty stark color changes that cover with no problem. Darker colors naturally cover better, more pigment.


----------



## 95025

Matthewt1970 said:


> A lot of factors come into play. We get customers all the time that only want to pay for one coat but want the color a little different that what's there. I can't tell you how many times I think things need another coat but the customers are just fine with it, but then again I tend to be a little more picky that the average person as would most painters. That really only applies to exteriors. If you have to look at the walls for hours on end like most interiors people will tend to be more picky.
> 
> Paint quality comes into play as well as I have seen some white paint not cover over white and seen some pretty stark color changes that cover with no problem. Darker colors naturally cover better, more pigment.


This comes as no surprise to me. In every house my wife & I have bought to renovate, I have been dumbfounded by "paint jobs" I've encountered. I honestly believe that there are a lot of people who absolutely do not see horrible work - or maybe they just don't care.


----------



## jeffnc

DrHicks said:


> I've gotten close - but only on those rare times when I've tinted the primer the same color.


To me, that's 2 coats


----------



## jeffnc

Matthewt1970 said:


> Paint quality comes into play as well as I have seen some white paint not cover over white and seen some pretty stark color changes that cover with no problem.


It's true. Couple weeks ago I painted antique white over white primer and it took 3 coats. I was very surprised. That was ProMar 400, but still... I try to guess, but sometimes I'm still surprised how some paints will cover and some won't.



Matthewt1970 said:


> Darker colors naturally cover better, more pigment.


That's not necessarily true. One of the most opaque ingredients is titanium dioxide, which is white. Usually the white base paints cover better than the deep base paints, which are used for some reds, yellows, and greens, which are more clear.


----------



## jeffnc

Gymschu said:


> If you are getting TRUE one coat coverage with any major paint...


What does true mean? It doesn't surprise me that it happens sometimes. Some high quality paints can be literally twice as thick a coating as others. In other words, 2 coats of 1 paint can be the same as 1 coat of another.


----------



## ToolSeeker

jeffnc said:


> To me, that's 2 coats


You mean if you tell a customer you are doing 2 coats of paint 1 is the primer. Sorry but I think that's a little deceptive. Primer is not paint.


----------



## jeffnc

No, I don't mean I'd tell the customer that's 2 coats. I mean it's 2 coats worth of labor and 2 coats worth of material cost (even if the primer is cheaper). So if you have to use a tinted primer in order to get the finish coat done in 1, then that's "cheating" and it's not a 1-coat paint. _That's_ what I would consider a little deceptive. Also, we want to compare apples to apples. If 2 people come here and tell us they used a paint that went on in one coat, but 1 guy used a tinted primer and the other guy didn't, then we really can't compare them.


----------



## Jmayspaint

jeffnc said:


> What does true mean? It doesn't surprise me that it happens sometimes. Some high quality paints can be literally twice as thick a coating as others. In other words, 2 coats of 1 paint can be the same as 1 coat of another.



One thing that is meant by "true" one coat coverage is true color with one coat. It's not that unusual for a paint, even a mid tone or dark paint, to produce solid uniform color in one coat. In other words, you can't see through it. But that doesn't necessarily mean that the true color of the paint is represented. This becomes apparent when you try to touch it up. If "true color" is not achieved on the whole surface, the touched up spots will look darker than the rest of the coat. 

I have managed to get true one coat coverage at times. And other times I've been surprised that it seemed impossible even with nearly identical colors. Certainly not something I would want to count on all the time.


----------



## Gymschu

"True" 1 coat coverage to me means you don't see the old color underneath in your cut ins, your roll-outs, etc. and the sheen is CONSISTENT on every wall, no skips, holidays, brush or roller marks/skids, etc.


----------



## 95025

Gymschu said:


> "True" 1 coat coverage to me means you don't see the old color underneath in your cut ins, your roll-outs, etc. and the sheen is CONSISTENT on every wall, no skips, holidays, brush or roller marks/skids, etc.


I don't think I've ever accomplished that, regardless of the paint I've used.


----------



## ToolSeeker

I've read the ones that say Aura will do it but I have not really put it to the test yet.


----------



## jeffnc

Aura claims never more than 2 coats. This color took 2 for me.
http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/paint-color/avocado

So we have 2 definitions of "true" 1 coat coverage.

1) Consistency of the coat (color, sheen, brush/roller marks)
2) Full saturation of the coat

This isn't necessarily the same thing, because the wall could look perfectly fine (consistent), but if you put on another coat, it could take on a deeper (true) tone. For most people they would never notice this (most people think the paint looks different on the wall than on the chip anyway.) But as jmays points out, this comes into play when you patch the wall. (Although you'd think you'd cover that base with the overlap between cutting and rolling.)

Personally I've gotten 1 coat coverage with SuperPaint in flat sheen and builder beige/pasteley colors (according to defn 1). I haven't patched those walls, so I can't comment on whether it's truly saturated.

I do have a problem with people comparing apples to oranges though, because 1 coat of paint A by painter B does not equal 1 coat of paint C by painter D. The industry really needs to start thinking in terms of film thickness, not coats. There are way too many variables not to.


----------

